# drinking juices



## christiaan (Sep 8, 2011)

Firstly let me say i heard that right now in japan a great way to lose weight is to eat bannanas and nothing else for breakfast with a glass of water at room tempature.

But i want to know if i am on a diet is it okay to drink juices if they are 100% pure and contains no sugar.Because today i bearned 530 calories on the treadmill and i don't want to undo that but drinking fruit juices.THey may contain all kinds of unnatural stuff


----------



## christiaan (Sep 8, 2011)

I was at the story and i looked at the labels and those 100% fruit juices have a ton of sugar.Nope only water for me it seems


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

It will probably say "no added sugar" lol.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

To many banana's are quite bad for you...to much folic acid or something


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Alexbit said:


> I thinks drinking juices are useful for the newbies bodybuilders,.
> 
> Specially banana juice is best to gain muscles,.


why is banana juice best for building muscle? please explain....

i drink Celery/Carrot juice and Beetroot juice for the health benefits they all give...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

beetroot juice is ace for a drink widens the arteries apparently full of nitrates, turns your pee pink though if ya have too much, never heard of bananas juiced to gain muscle always thought of them as an energy replacement boost after a workout, fruit juices are full of natural sugar lots of carb good energy source if your burning it =-)


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

PScarb said:


> why is banana juice best for building muscle? please explain....
> 
> i drink Celery/Carrot juice and Beetroot juice for the health benefits they all give...


I also heard that Celery consumes the most calories in digestion of all vegetables. So if you wanna get ripped keep eating that vile tasting shite.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Think the op was talking about eating bananas and drinking a glass of juice. Never heard of a banana juice drink before!

Bananas contain potassium and I've heard potassium with every meal is a good way to help maintain weight.

Fruits however have natural sugars in and a lot of shop brought ones may have extras added in to taste better. I've read studies on how fruit juices effect the blood sugar levels and in turn effect your insulin response. So for strict weight loss I'd stay away from the fruit juices apart from a cheat day.

The veg shakes sound interesting the taste I'm not so sure about...


----------



## jackalan996 (Feb 28, 2012)

juices are the most benefits for the healthy.

fruits have the natural vitamins and the nature is the best for human..

drink the fresh juices or mix juices.

apple, orange, banana etc these are all the best source of vitamins...


----------



## Wesley1466868027 (Mar 22, 2012)

There are many artificial flavor juice have been introduce and the consumption of these juice is also increasing day by day but we should't ignore the importance of the fresh juices that useful for dieting....

Cheap multi vitamins


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry if its a bit of a necro-post

You can buy sugar free Ribena with added vitamins or calcium in. They are really low cals now sugars and get a few vitamins in. Also I take multi vitamins every morning. So this way it tastes a bit better than pla


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Instead of eating fast foods, go for more juices in your daily diet.... to keep your body balanced and healthy.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

garathnormanmtts said:


> Instead of eating fast foods, go for more juices in your daily diet.... to keep your body balanced and healthy.


I'd heard it's actually better to eat the fruit whole, juicing breaks down the fibre content etc and concentrates the sugars.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I wouldn't go as far as saying "instead of", but a shot of a cold celery, carrot and apple juice is bliss, not to mention the benefits too

Go on and be creative Rose


----------



## colling (Jul 13, 2012)

In my point of view water is best drink for human being.Juices could be ok when it has no added sugar and artificial chemicals etc.We can make juices my our own self in our houses 100%fresh and pure.

Cheap branded whey.


----------



## scott1466868032 (Jul 17, 2012)

Drinking fresh fruit juice is a well-known method to bring the necessary vitamins and minerals in your body so as our health would profit most from nature's bounty. Fresh fruit juice is loaded with antioxidants, vitamins and minerals. It is great for boosting our immune system, great for detox, has anti-inflammatory properties and promotes overall good health.

______________________

http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------

